# Has anyone measured 6+ weeks ahead, and NOT been carrying twins? - Update!



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi there,

I am going to be getting an U/S to determine why my uterus is measuring so large, and I want to know what scenarios there are to be prepared for. I've never felt two babies in there that I can notice, although the upper left portion of my uterus seems to have little to no motion whatsoever, while the lower right is always moving.

At this point I'm rather hoping for a twin diagnosis, because the thought of it being something else is a bit scary.

Can you please share what your diagnosis was if it was not twins? What was it that made your uterus measure large? I just want to feel prepared going in for whatever it is, you know?

Thanks so much!


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

How many weeks along are you? How far along are you measuring?


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

19 weeks, measuring 28.


----------



## sonshine_rae (Apr 11, 2008)

Some people just have extra fluid, or have had several pregnancies and carry larger due to that, a few are really petite/short waisted and the uterus has no where to go but up an out. There are non-scary reasons for carrying large.

Though of course it 'could' be twins, it doesn't have to be.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonshine_rae*
> 
> Some people just have extra fluid, or have had several pregnancies and carry larger due to that, a few are really petite/short waisted and the uterus has no where to go but up an out. There are non-scary reasons for carrying large.
> 
> Though of course it 'could' be twins, it doesn't have to be.


I agree with all of this. I don't usually start measuring significantly far ahead until around 30 weeks though. I'm not very tall and last time I did have extra fluid, by 32 weeks I was measuring well past 40.

I do think that an ultrasound to check for the possibility of twins is a good idea.


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

I was hoping that some BTDT moms would speak up about why they measured large. I'm not necessarily looking to be reassured so much, as to be aware. All I've really heard from people is "this is your 6th baby, your uterus is all stretched" and "well, you might just have extra fluid in there".

What I don't want is to go in for my U/S and be told something I've never heard of before or considered.

I am short, but not short-waisted. With my previous babies my uterus always measured right on for GA. This is all very new to me.

I just don't want to feel side-swiped during my U/S.


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyterae*
> 
> I agree with all of this. I don't usually start measuring significantly far ahead until around 30 weeks though. I'm not very tall and last time I did have extra fluid, by 32 weeks I was measuring well past 40.
> 
> I do think that an ultrasound to check for the possibility of twins is a good idea.


Hi! Can you explain this? Are you saying that you have always measured ahead during your pregnancies, or only when you had extra fluid?

Thanks!


----------



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't have personal exp- I'm measuring waaay ahead- but I AM carrying twins. However, thought of a couple things I haven't seen mentioned that you might just file in the back of your head- you could have uterine fibroids. FWIU, a lot of women already know they have fibroids when they get pg, but I imagine there are some that don't find out until well in. and they do cause you to measure big. That could explain why you feel localized movement.

Is this your first LO? If not, if you are less than 2ish years from your last pg, it could really just be that your uterus and ab aren't toned back up. I know, for me, the last of abs REALLY accentuates the uterine growth.

One thing I feel compelled to mention since you said you were looking to be informed (SO like me, btw, I want to know every. single. possibility before I go into something







)- thinking on the extra fluid thing- Some women do just have more fluid- it is just that simple- and it is completely 'normal' for them and no big deal. Most cases of polyhydramnios are mild and no big deal. However, some women have extra fluid for less benign reasons- it can be because of abnormalities with the fetus, or a sign of maternal diabetes or infection. Here's a good brief overview of polyhydramnios (tho a bit heavy on the complications, in case you aren't up for going there). Seriously, I've had a quite a few friends with TONS of fluid and not a single one of them had a problem. Their babes were just good swimmers









Seems like a good idea you are getting a US, and I for one, can't wait to hear how many babes are in there! What's your mama-intuition say? One babe or two?


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hope4six*
> 
> Hi! Can you explain this? Are you saying that you have always measured ahead during your pregnancies, or only when you had extra fluid?
> 
> Thanks!


 At my last appointment I was measuring 4 weeks ahead (this is my second pregnancy), I anticipate that the gap will grow wider. Last pregnancy I was told I had extra fluid and measured 8-10 weeks ahead starting around 32 weeks. I don't know if the gap between gestation and measurements will get that big this time or not.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

My midwives estimated my uterus to be about 21 weeks at my 16 week exam, and at my 20 week I was measuring about 24. This is my second baby and my first was a "big" baby and I had a bit of extra fluid and that is about the only reason they can figure out for the extra size to my uterus. I have had several ultrasounds (history of ectopic and miscarriage so I opted for them) and there is just one in there. He is measuring pretty close to his due date, and there was no mention of polyhydramnios. It could very well be that your uterus is just stretched out.

Fibroids were mentioned by my midwives, polyhydramnios was another, and the midwife even mentioned a molar pregnancy when I joked that I was going to have to google "enlarged uterus" to figure out what was going on. If you want to look at the scary reasons.


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. My "baby" is 2 1/2yo, so I doubt my uterus is still stretched from that pregnancy. Are fibroids something that can grow randomly between pregnancies? I guess I thought either you had them or you didn't, and I certainly have never had them before. Interesting to consider. Considering some other symptoms I've had this pregnancy that I've never experienced before, I am leaning toward about 75% thinking twins. I just want to be prepared if that's not the diagnosis, KWIM? It certainly won't be a huge disappointment if they say I've just got a big baby with a little extra fluid.







It's encouraging to hear that women can have extra fluid and still have no complications, since the only friend of mine who experienced it ended up with all sorts of complications, plus a c-section.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hope4six*
> 
> Thanks for the responses. My "baby" is 2 1/2yo, so I doubt my uterus is still stretched from that pregnancy.


I really don't think that length of time between pregnancies has anything to do with your uterus being stretched. My daughter and her new sibling will be almost 5 years apart (no other pregnancies in between) and my uterus quickly remembered what to do for pregnancy.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

i measured large for both pregnancies, i think the first was an average of 6 weeks large. with this one, i was measuring 38cm at 28w. they sent me for an immediate fetal assessment. the concern was gestational diabetes, as it can result in macrosomia and polyhydramnios.

baby is measuring nearly 2 weeks ahead, which follows big sis's growth pattern fairly closely (i was not diabetic for that pregnancy, she is normal and healthy). both pregnancies were "generous" on the amniotic fluid - the very upper limit of normal, but not polyhydramnios. they kept a close eye on it last time and i'm sure they'll do the same now.

one of the factors that is affecting my size is the amount of fat i have on my abdomen. if you have a fat roll that hangs below your belly button that can increase the pubis-to-fundus measurement even if the uterus itself is completely normal. when all these factors are considered, i have a reasonable explanation for why i'm ridiculously huge









hope this helps!


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm mostly a lurker but I had to chime in to say I was glad to see this thread! I'm in much the same situation as the OP except that I'm 12 weeks (minus a few days since I don't know exactly when I O'd) but measuring a full 19-20 weeks. Not just in fundal height but the "width" of my uterus as well. The heartbeat can be heard all over the place with a doppler, up next to my belly button as well as down by my cervix. This is my 4th pregnancy so I know that things stretch out easier after having a few kids, but this is ridiculous! I will be going in to get an ultrasound Monday just to see what's going on, and I too was worried about being "blind-sided" by my u/s.


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

Happy to help you out, Shayla. My measurement went down this week, by 1.5cm, but my uterus looks wider than it did a week ago, so I'm thinking I haven't really lost any size.

I am definitely curious to know what's going on in there!


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, today the Dr. measured, and I was back up to 28cm. My U/S is scheduled for Thursday, and I will be relieved to know what it is exactly that I'm dealing with.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

yesterday, my ultrasound revealed a perfectly normal, large-but-not-too-large little girl. and the right amount of amniotic fluid. her measurements are a couple weeks ahead, which is exactly what her sister did.

today, my doctor measured me. 42cm. i'm 31 weeks. so, huge difference. you know what? after all the ultrasounds, monitoring, and everything else saying things are NORMAL, we're just not worried about it anymore.

oh, and i also found out i'm not diabetic  doc was convinced.. i figured there was a good chance given all the factors.. looks like i beat the odds though


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, my U/S went very, very well, and I got the best news I could possibly have received.

I'm carrying perfectly healthy twin boys.









Everything looks great, and I am SO relieved that nothing is wrong.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hope4six*
> 
> Well, my U/S went very, very well, and I got the best news I could possibly have received.
> 
> ...


 :joy congratulations!


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

Congratulations, how exciting!


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

two boys! congratulations!


----------



## gemasita (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, ladies! I'm quite excited. 

Shayla, how did your U/S go on Monday?


----------



## amaayeh (Jan 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Trainer_Mom (Aug 31, 2010)

How fun  Congrats!!!!


----------



## starbyfar7 (Jul 21, 2010)

congratulations!!!!


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

congratulations!


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

Congrats! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy and joyful birth!


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

Wonderful!!! I was so curious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

That is THE BEST news!! And especially being far enough along to find out that they are both boys! Congratulations, mama. 

I did go in Monday to be checked and the u/s tech was very surprised to have to look right up under my belly button to see the baby. She spent a lot of time looking and finally said "Well...I'm only finding one...I hope that's okay with you..." It was a strange thing for her to say, I thought; of course it was okay! I was just happy to finally *know* so I could stop obsessing about it. She didn't see anything else of note, just a roomy uterus and a normal amount of water. And a flippy little baby which I've now nicknamed Flipper.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! Make sure to come over to the parenting multiples section and join in on the pregnant chat, we're a very friendly group!


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

Shayla, I'm glad that everything's OK! It does seem odd that the baby is so high, but I guess he/she likes a lot of room to move.

Adorkable, I have gone over there and attempted to join, thanks!


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

Congrats on your two boys.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I read this thread just to share in the joy... I knew it was going to be a happy ending! Congratulations on your boys!


----------



## sonshine_rae (Apr 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your twins.. wonderful news ..

Good to know nothing is 'wrong' .. just that two babies need more room that's all lol!


----------

